# N frame actions locks up



## Bart (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all

I am brand new to the forum. I have a problem with a pair of S&W M1917 revolvers (Brazilian contracts). On occasion, both of them will lock up when I squeeze the trigger. It is not every time I go out shooting, but around 50%. My loads are properly made, all within tolerance, primers are not high, etc.. I think it may be the hammer spring. I have managed to free it by REALLY pulling on the trigger. I have recently moved from MT, where the local gunsmith said he could not get old S&W parts, and would not speculate on the problem, and there is not a gunsmith within 60 miles of where I live now.. Any ideas? I really love these guns, and purchased them for home defense...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Bart said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am brand new to the forum. I have a problem with a pair of S&W M1917 revolvers (Brazilian contracts). On occasion, both of them will lock up when I squeeze the trigger. It is not every time I go out shooting, but around 50%. My loads are properly made, all within tolerance, primers are not high, etc.. I think it may be the hammer spring. I have managed to free it by REALLY pulling on the trigger. I have recently moved from MT, where the local gunsmith said he could not get old S&W parts, and would not speculate on the problem, and there is not a gunsmith within 60 miles of where I live now.. Any ideas? I really love these guns, and purchased them for home defense...


check here for parts

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories

i am sorry to hear that BOTH of your home defense pistols suddenly developed the same problem at the same time..... there wasnt a hint of a problem when you did a funtion and fire test BEFORE buying them (and risking your life on them) for home defense?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd try Jack First in Rapid City, SD. If they don't have it, then it ain't broke!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem you experience may be the result of something called "end shake."
"End shake" is when you can move the unloaded cylinder back and forth, front-to-back. (Rotation is _not_ the issue.)
It doesn't have to move very much, but all cylinders move a little, even when "end shake" isn't a problem.

Your gun's cylinder locks up because, since there is too much fore-and-aft play ("end shake"), each fired cartridge sets back hard against the pistol's recoil shield and then drags against it, keeping the cylinder from turning when you pull on the trigger.

The fix is simple, but not easy. Brownells sells end-shake correction kits: tiny and thin washers which are added to the cylinder's arbor to keep the cylinder in its proper, rearward position. Each kit is gun-specific. The kits are not expensive, and one kit will do more than two guns.
You have to disassemble the entire crane-and-cylinder assembly, install one washer, reassemble, try, disassemble, maybe add another washer, reassemble, try, and so on. It's a pain in the posterior, but it solves the problem.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You state the tolerances are proper.
Tolerance levels can change on any revolver, especially an older model.
I agree , end shake is an issue especially with an older revolver

My ? Is ,,,did this problem occur with both revolvers at the same time, or was it a gradual issue that worsened over time?

:smt1099


----------

